# My Colnago C59 Italia



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

I never believed in love at first sight.............how wrong I was !

http://colnagoconbrio.posterous.com/colnago-c59-italia-some-things-are-just-worth


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Awesome...what's the build going to be?


----------



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

I want a colnago so bad.......it hurts........congratulations......I want an EPS.....


----------



## cs3255 (Jul 17, 2009)

Beautiful!!!!!!! How long was the wait?


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice frame, but I remember you were considering the KOM paint scheme. Good choice in my opinion, riding KOM would be the equivalent of a Bulls-Eye on any climb.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Jbartmc said:


> Nice frame, but I remember you were considering the KOM paint scheme. Good choice in my opinion, riding KOM would be the equivalent of a Bulls-Eye on any climb.



You have a good memory!  Decided to go for the black/orange at the final hour. To be honest, I'm very happy with it!

The build will be

Fizik saddle
Colnago seat post (carbon)
3T LTD Bars
3T Arx Ltd Stem
Campagnolo super recored 11 (2011)
Lightweight Standard 111 wheels
Look carbon/ti Keo blade pedals
Elite carbon bottles cages
Titanium bottle cage screws
Carbon-ti special x light skewers


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

That is one great frame - you are right, you can see the care that goes into the frames. Even though they bake bikes now, I tell people, a Colnago is like a artisan made loaf of Italian bread made in a small bakery. The other BIG name frames are wonder bread - same basic product, same process - still totally different.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

nicensleazy said:


> I never believed in love at first sight.............how wrong I was !
> 
> http://colnagoconbrio.posterous.com/colnago-c59-italia-some-things-are-just-worth


Just checked it: BEAUTIFUUUUUUUUUL:blush2:


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

great choice!

i'm considering getting the C59 early next year or just wait for the C60. just bought the M10 and would not be buying anything this year. i can't wait for the launch of the new 2012 colors so i can place my order to the dealer.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Folks - here is the full build of my Colnago C59

http://colnagoconbrio.posterous.com/colnago-c59-the-full-build


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

oh man I soooo want my EPS - I took a pic out of the catalog and hung it on my work bench. Now this post is killing me. The colors look great.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

How is the ride vs. the EPS?


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow, beautiful frame...enjoy !


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

Very nice Sleazy...still hoping for that ride report soon.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## roubaix_sj (Nov 9, 2010)

simply a gorgeous work of art.. I can't wait to see the full build


----------



## Evil Laugh (Oct 9, 2009)

roubaix_sj said:


> simply a gorgeous work of art.. I can't wait to see the full build


If you scroll just a bit further down the thread you won't have to.


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

how does it ride?:thumbsup:


----------

